# oatmeal??



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

Ive been told oatmeal is a really good source of soluble fiber. i ve ibs-d and am willing to try it. any of u heard of this???thanksart


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

yes oatmeal is a greal soluble fibre. I think I should avoid it though as it contains gluten and Imn on that elimination process.. But oats is known in herbal areas for calming and soothing properties. It bulks the stool and soothes and calms you down...I used to love oatmeal.. MMMMMMMMmmmmm Sue


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Does that mean that if i am allergic to wheat i should not eat oatmeal?


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Oatmeal contains gluten, which you cannot consume if you have a gluten intolerance.If you are allergic to wheat, but not gluten (i.e, you can eat Rye, kamut, and other grains) then you are safe to eat oatmeal. If you are having trouble identifying what you can and cannot eat on a wheat-free (not the same as gluten-free diet), then you should talk to a dietition or consult a Food Allergy book.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

I eat oatmeal every morning and have for well over a year now. It has helped tremendously.The only problem I have now is that I may not "go" for 4 or 5 days, then I have a "bad stomach day" where I start off with C and end with D and a case of the hives from histamine releasing because of the stress/anxiety of the "bad stomach day".Sometimes I think if I could just get regular I'd feel so much better.sigh


----------

